# Rayonier



## roscoe54 (May 21, 2022)

Received a email saying they will have some leases available May 27 12.01 am


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 21, 2022)

Need to set a clock and be up! Be gone by daylight


----------



## FlipKing (May 21, 2022)

Yup. They will all be leased by 1am sight unseen lol


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 21, 2022)

we know that it is cut but yeah it will be leased send your money look at it later i may be one of them i don't like to do it that way but o'well


----------



## Hunter922 (May 21, 2022)

Uhhh no.. looked at two pieces last year that i wouldn't have hunted if they were free... premium prices for mediocre at best property isn't worth staying up late or getting up early for...


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 21, 2022)

I guess if you are going to hunt take what you can get.


----------



## Long Cut (May 21, 2022)

Sight-Unseen leasing is reckless nowadays. There’s zero ethics from these companies. 

Many tracts will have a fine print stating “This Property is Land-Locked and you must gain access on your own” 

OR 

They’ll act like the property is accessible by vehicle but won’t state what TYPE of vehicle. Be it a 4X4 truck, ATV/SXS or Tractor.


----------



## NickDeer (May 21, 2022)

Y’all think all these will go sight unseen?


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 21, 2022)

Yep people been sending me links and before I can figure out where they are they be gone


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 21, 2022)

And if someone is giving it up there’s a good chance something is wrong with it


----------



## sghoghunter (May 21, 2022)

Something I’ve noticed the last couple years is people are paying the money up front then subleasing out what they don’t want


----------



## southerndraw (May 21, 2022)

I went and looked at a few of these properties some years ago. The guy leasing them worked for the cutting company, so he had first dibs and then he would sub-lease to people and most were clear cut.


----------



## ssramage (May 22, 2022)

I wish they would at least allow you to preview the properties available ahead of time. The midnight opener is just stupid.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 22, 2022)

i know i wish they would post it as they get it in but they like the land rush


----------



## NickDeer (May 22, 2022)

Dang, i’d like a place somewhere off I-16, but i’m not to sure about buying sight unseen ?


----------



## Bucaramus (May 23, 2022)

I've missed out on 2 good ones this year. 1 I looked at and was about an hour late with the call to secure. The other I didn't look at but there were enough photos that I should have jumped. It was expensive though.


----------



## sleepr71 (May 23, 2022)

I guess it’s easy come,easy go with some peoples money. With this kind of behavior on our end…I can only see Lease prices going UP…


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 23, 2022)

Guess I’m cheap or stupid I can’t pay 2 or 3 thousand for a place without even looking at! Even though I need and would like one


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 23, 2022)

Does anyone else find that hunting and hunters carry around a lot of anxiety these days?


----------



## nix03 (May 23, 2022)

NickDeer said:


> Y’all think all these will go sight unseen?


Without a doubt.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 23, 2022)

Guess we cra cra. Just picked up 100 acres at 14 per. From another timber company.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## DOUG 281 (May 23, 2022)

none of ours went up this year we have private land but was told that it may go up next year


----------



## FlipKing (May 23, 2022)

We just picked up 85 acres at 18 per. Obscene but one of our properties is for sale and we wanted/needed a secondary property.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 23, 2022)

FlipKing said:


> We just picked up 85 acres at 18 per. Obscene but one of our properties is for sale and we wanted/needed a secondary property.


It will sell.


----------



## FlipKing (May 23, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> It will sell.



I'll send you the link if you got 2.5 mil. Lol 200 acres and 9000 Sq ft house. ? I'm sure it will sell though, which is why we paid such a high prices for the 85 acres.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 23, 2022)

18 is paying for it but it is what it is in two or three years if you can get a tract for 18 you will be Luckly. I just saw where 413 acres lease for right at 13,000


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 24, 2022)

It is not a buyers market in general but I tend to think the time to buy recreational land is now…..or several years ago. 

When land with no provenance is being leased up sight unseen what is the disadvantage to buying a small tract so you will never have to worry about your hunting again?

Is it a trophy hunting thing?

I’m pretty sure it’s not a money thing since I know quite a few people who participate in hunting leases who drive $80,000 trucks. I know a guy (me) who bought 30 acres for 3/4 that price.


----------



## gma1320 (May 24, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> It is not a buyers market in general but I tend to think the time to buy recreational land is now…..or several years ago.
> 
> When land with no provenance is being leased up sight unseen what is the disadvantage to buying a small tract so you will never have to worry about your hunting again?
> 
> ...


I'm with you, I'm bout ready to buy a piece of property even if it is considerably smaller than what I can afford to lease per year. No worries about lease prices changing. No worries about making improvements and the land getting sold. Handle and manage it as I please.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 24, 2022)

Thats the way to go


----------



## nix03 (May 24, 2022)

FlipKing said:


> We just picked up 85 acres at 18 per. Obscene but one of our properties is for sale and we wanted/needed a secondary property.


Private land or Timber? How are you finding the places?


----------



## FlipKing (May 24, 2022)

The one we are losing was networking. The one we just picked up we found in a Facebook group, went and saw it/paid same day.


----------



## specialk (May 24, 2022)

FlipKing said:


> I'll send you the link if you got 2.5 mil. Lol 200 acres and 9000 Sq ft house. ? I'm sure it will sell though, which is why we paid such a high prices for the 85 acres.



will they take a check?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 24, 2022)

This land will lease out. Then the work begins. Where to camp ? Is 1st if your not from that area. Then travel to it to see what u have. Place stands. Do the getting ready thing. It won’t be easy.


----------



## roscoe54 (May 24, 2022)

List of there up coming leases by States


----------



## bfriendly (May 25, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> This land will lease out. Then the work begins. Where to camp ? Is 1st if your not from that area. Then travel to it to see what u have. Place stands. Do the getting ready thing. It won’t be easy.


No, but it would be a lot of fun too…..that’s why you can’t wait to get started! I hope to have that problem some day.


----------



## NickDeer (May 25, 2022)

roscoe54 said:


> List of there up coming leases by States


Counting down the feeding frenzy


----------



## Bucaramus (May 25, 2022)

Some of these companies now have you bid on properties. That's a lot of what's driving costs up.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> No, but it would be a lot of fun too…..that’s why you can’t wait to get started! I hope to have that problem some day.


Our camps are in place? Mine is our little Ol house. Got 400 acres around it we hunt. Do food plots. Feeders cameras. It’s hard for us to get it done established every year. Never said it wasn’t fun. U add that part. 
Maybe one day you will get to have that fun. I shot one hog front yard last nite feeding on one our plots. Had another in back yard. Didn’t get pic I was a sleep. 
Maybe soon I’ll send one of him dead.


----------



## HavocLover (May 26, 2022)

I’ve beat this dead horse a ton on here, but I think it comes back to social media. I know that sounds silly, but that’s where I'm at with it. Social media has made hunting such a cool thing to do. I’m all for newbies getting into hunting and all that. But the vast majority of these guys just want that hero pic. They don’t care about the experience as a whole. Also, I think it’s to the point the quality of deer doesn’t matter either. Cause in the hero shot, they’ll just caption it with “cull buck,” “mature,” or “old warrior.” Seems like any of those descriptions will justify you shooting a deer that might get you “hated” on, but just due to throwing those key words in there, you still get the clout you were looking for.

Nonetheless, I think these guys will stop at nothing for all this and in turn, just willing to pay whatever the cost might be. Think about it… the economy, inflation and all that certainly, obviously, plays a huge role. Butttttt, as far as hunting in particular, the prices started getting out of hand right about the time FB and Instagram really started gaining a lot of popularity.


----------



## Hunter922 (May 26, 2022)

Bucaramus said:


> Some of these companies now have you bid on properties. That's a lot of what's driving costs up.



True but hunters that lease these crap tracts of property are not helping. If hunting is just hoping the property may have deer on it is the strategy then Publix and Kroger look forward to servicing your need for meat. 
I want and will get more from my property and for my money than that!!


----------



## 4HAND (May 26, 2022)

roscoe54 said:


> List of there up coming leases by States


Where do you find that? I haven't seen it on their website.


----------



## roscoe54 (May 26, 2022)

They sent me a email reminder. I know longer hunt with them but still have a account with them. You will need to create a account with them. In the past when they had leases available you would go to there map anything in green would be available. You probably will not see anything available till 12:01 am Friday night


----------



## Bucaramus (May 26, 2022)

Hunter922 said:


> True but hunters that lease these crap tracts of property are not helping. If hunting is just hoping the property may have deer on it is the strategy then Publix and Kroger look forward to servicing your need for meat.
> I want and will get more from my property and for my money than that!!


True, but hunters are what's made a lot of these tracts crap by over pressure and over killing. Not to mention the fact that some of these timber companies do absolutely nothing for the land. I don't want a barren clear cut piece from end to end myself, but clear cuts can be good hunting. I depend a lot on maps when looking, especially the monthly map on Huntstand. You get a really good idea from there what the property looks like. At least within the last month anyway.


----------



## NickDeer (May 27, 2022)

Mighty proud of their property I see


----------



## Bucaramus (May 27, 2022)

My internet must be too slow. I couldn't even look at any. Went from 38 to 8 real quick in Georgia! That doesn't even give you time to look at a map good. Some of these folks may cry a lot more than once after their purchase. I just can't do that.


----------



## boykin1989 (May 27, 2022)

Their website crashed. I was in at 12:01, clicked a property to check out and it spun for 5 minutes. Opened a new tab and kept the old one going and nothing. 
I’m pretty sure I lost the property because of their website. I was on immediately and was trying to check out. This is Bull!


----------



## Bucaramus (May 27, 2022)

And now there are 0 in GA. WOW!


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 27, 2022)

I could look at AL fine, but it would kick me off when i would try to look at GA


----------



## flabowhunter36 (May 27, 2022)

everything gone by 12:38, no time to look at nothing. crazy


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 27, 2022)

just went back to check looked at Louisiana loaded right up worked fine. I don't know


----------



## Bucaramus (May 27, 2022)

There's still 3000 acres in N FL for 50K.  No thanks!!


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 27, 2022)

i will pass on that


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 27, 2022)

Bucaramus said:


> There's still 3000 acres in N FL for 50K.  No thanks!!


Was that for sale? Haha guess I’ll be sitting home


----------



## ssramage (May 27, 2022)

Bucaramus said:


> There's still 3000 acres in N FL for 50K.  No thanks!!



We can be surprised all we want to, but that's $16/acre. Folks are paying a lot more than that in GA in some instances. Hunting is becoming a rich man's sport.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 27, 2022)

I know of several places in SC where people are paying $25-35/acre


----------



## sghoghunter (May 27, 2022)

Give it a couple weeks and most of those places will be on FB,Craigslist,farm bulletins and on here for lease. No telling how many was got by someone looking to make an easy dollar


----------



## flabowhunter36 (May 28, 2022)

I sure agree with what has been said, to the effects of the HERO. I know some folks who post these photos, and wont even eat venison.  I was raised you dont kill it if you dont eat it.  Raising my boys with that same mentality.


----------



## roscoe54 (May 28, 2022)

I help and know people who can't even skin a deer. Makes you wonder how many deer that's been thrown away because they can't find a processor or someone to help them.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

I can’t skin a deer either. Thank goodness for my grand kids.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (May 28, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> View attachment 1154267


Dadgum! They got hard horns already?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum! They got hard horns already?


Some still have spots too.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 28, 2022)

Wow.  Try to buy your own land now.

You wont be able to in the next 20 years.


----------



## 4HAND (May 28, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> Wow.  Try to buy your own land now.
> 
> You wont be able to in the next 20 years.


I've been looking.


----------

